# periods shorter with age?



## Matilda Snowflake (Jul 5, 2016)

Ladies.  Have your periods got shorter and drier in recent months/years?  If I'm being totally honest with myself I think my periods have been like this maybe for a year or so.  Just thinking is this a sign that my body is running out of time.  (So...I'm the one who has not committed to treatments yet, still deciding...41yrs soonish 42).  My period is weird anyway because I might have been anovulating all my life.  Possibly PCOS.  Although I do (have done) ovulate sometimes (proof being my child).  Periods are irregular with long gaps in between.  This time 40 days but sometimes much longer.  I think this bleeding is actually called an estrogen discharge or something like that.  Not a real period. I think it is the lining.  So if that is getting smaller and smaller, does it mean that I would have problems with IUI or IVF or pregnancy itself?  Or do the meds do the trick?  When I was younger my periods were much fuller.  I so wish I could do something with my natural cycle but I guess that's not an option.  I will start trying my ovulation strips today for the first time ever.  Not expecting much though.  I also ordered Ovacue.  Anyone used that?


----------



## Teleaddict (May 30, 2016)

Hello
Afraid I can't answer your question. But I'm sure my periods are a bit more irregular (I'm 40). I've never tracked them until ttc 7 months ago, but pretty sure they were about 33 days. I always have stomach ache just before so saw no need to track. However in the last 6 months I've had some random 25 day cycles. Almost certain that's new. 
Like you, I think - is this my body starting to wind down. 
My AMH went from 13 ish to 6 within the last 10 months .....so I guess that would make sense. 😢 - I don't feel old ...

I've used ovulation sticks for past half year. The cheapo ones work well. Also tried the clearblue which were great but expensive. They gave me about 3/4 days warning for peak fertility which I needed as OH working away and helped plan meeting up. But if he were at home I think I would have saved myself 30£ a pop and stuck with the cheapies 

Xx


----------



## Matilda Snowflake (Jul 5, 2016)

I think I got my first ever ovulation result on those cheapy strip tests!    It was a bit faint but definitely visible.  This made my day.  When I get my period I can start using Ovacue.  And I have already already lost 18 lbs this summer.


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Matilda, although I have very regular cycles, they have gotten shorter in the past few years - down to 24-25 days at most this year. My flows were always several days and heavy, but since having a hysteroscopy in April they are at least shorter. It's not clear how far you've investigated, so apologies if you already know what I'm about to say.

The first step when considering IUI and IVF is to get the basic blood workup (FSH, LH, TSH, Estrogen, etc.) and a vaginal ultrasound scan on day 1 or 2 to check your endometrium and antral follicle count. Consider either an aquascan or a hysteroscopy (or both) to get a good idea of what things look like inside. It's not just about eggs, although that is a consideration at our age. It's also about whether your uterine environment is hospitable. And of course your partner should have his sperm tested for motility, morphology, count, and fragmentation. There are dozens of other tests you can do for immune issues and hidden infections, etc. but I think it's important to get a preliminary diagnosis and go from there. Hope that helps and apologies if you've already had all this and still don't have answers.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Matilda,

I guess in fertility terms I am much older than you so my examaple might not be relevant to you.
My cycles used to be 30 days, then 28 now 25, but still very regular. I used to bleed 5 days, now it is 4 days at most though the bleeding increased a month after I started taking DHEA and ubiquinol.


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Matilda,

I noticed my period flow became much lighter and shorter as I went into my late 30s, I used to bleed for about a week and now 2-3 days but nothing heavy like when I was younger. I always have regular 28 days. Turns out my fertility was very low and I was told shorter periods were a sign of this x


----------



## Matilda Snowflake (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh dear....    Does it make IVF less likely to succeed too?  What about with DE?


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes my periods were getting shorter and lighter, so much so that it didnt even seem like a proper period at times.  I was measured then with very low AMH and it was probably a sign of this.  Id definitely get it checked out.  I found temping really helped, as I could figure out that I was still ovulating (and conceived twins naturally)


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

I had 1 go at IVF with my OE but had to cancel due to the lack of follicles & eggs. I moved straight to DE and it worked 1st time, all I had to do was take medication to prepare my womb, my donor did the stimming. Agree with springy its worth getting checked out X


----------



## Matilda Snowflake (Jul 5, 2016)

I haven't gone further than got my hormones tested.  AMH was something like 5.2.  Other hormones too fine, even very good said the doctor.  She asked me in the initial interview how long my periods last etc.  I said about 4 days although afterwards I thought that they haven't been so long for the past year or so.  With me, I don't know if it makes a difference that I am probably anovulatory most of the time.  My periods have always had very long gaps between them.  But sometimes I have ovulated since I got a child, naturally conceived aged 34.  I've started using ovulation tests and possibly saw one ovulation there this cycle.  Saw the line for 2 days, but it was not quite as dark as the control line.  So possibly negative, don't know.  What does temping mean?  Taking temperature?  I've started taking every morning (now before I get up, earlier didn't realize this had to be done).  This cycle my temperature has been more or less the same all the time.  Although it does vary 36,5 or 36,4 all the time.  My thermometer might be rubbish as I don't get the same result twice in row!    I take from each side of tongue (!) and at least three times each before I get a result.  Then I record both sides (they are different by 0,1).  Anyway, feel a bit disappointed (only little now) if my periods are vanishing altogether.  They haven't been there for me all my life and made me worry (unnecessarily as I did in the end conceive naturally, first try with that guy!).  My period also started late, about 18 yrs age, and not properly then either...long, long gaps.  So, it's not fair...   if they stop this early (age 41, a year ago 40).


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Matilda - That's good news if your hormone levels are normal and your amh came back at 5.2. It would be interesting to know your follicle count. I used to do temp readings everyday and charts but then my fertility nurse told me to stop doing that as it gets too stressful so I just stuck to ovulating tests instead. If I were you I'd be keen to give IVF a try it will increase your chances. You could also have PGS testing on your embryos. I was just turning 41 when I tried IVF and I very much regretted not doing it sooner Xx


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

I am 41 and I have PCOS. my periods were always 35-65 days in between, now they are every month and are lighter. I don't think I am anywhere near menopause, as my mother had her menopause in her late 50s, but something definitely going on, let me guess... probably age


----------

